# 42 - The Jackie Robinson Story



## Ralph Potts (Apr 18, 2013)

Greetings,

This past weekend we took in 42. I found it to be very entertaining, historically accurate (from what I could see) and well enacted. One of Harrison Ford's best performances in a looong time. 

Regards,


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I've seen better reviews from you Ralph.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Are we sure it's really him? With his setup, I'd just wait for the blue ray. Why subject yourself to a movie theater?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome, Ralph! I'm a longtime fan of your AVS reviews!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Welcome aboard Ralph! I too am a fan of your Blu-ray reviews.

I was hoping 42 was a good movie... but I'm hardly ever at movie theaters, so figured this would be a good candidate for an impulse-buy whenever it comes out on Blu-ray.


----------

